# Atlanta Open 2015 - August 8th, 2015



## Torch (May 29, 2015)

Announcing the Atlanta Open 2015!

*Date:*
August 8th, 2015

*Events:*
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Pyraminx

*Tentative Events:*
BLD
OH

*CubingUSA:* http://www.cubingusa.com/AtlantaOpen2015/
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Atlanta2015

*Location:*
Georgia World Congress Center
Room B401
285 Andrew Young International Blvd NW
Atlanta GA 30303

Registration is $25 online, $30 walk-in. If you register online and pay at the door, your fee will be $30.

The schedule and events list are subject to change; however, the five events currently listed are guaranteed.







Hope to see you all there!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 30, 2015)

Ray, how did you organize another competition so soon? Thanks so much for another comp!


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Ray, how did you organize another competition so soon? Thanks so much for another comp!



The real question is why other people organize competitions so slowly  You're welcome!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 30, 2015)

How did you get it at the GWCC?


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> How did you get it at the GWCC?



There's a reason the registration fee is so high


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 30, 2015)

Torch said:


> The real question is why other people organize competitions so slowly



QFT


----------



## 4Chan (May 30, 2015)

Oh sweet, this is literally less than half a mile from my research lab I work in, its perfect!

See everyone there!


----------



## Torch (May 30, 2015)

FatBoyXPC said:


> QFT



Is this of the "I agree with you" variety, or the "I want evidence if you edit your post later" variety? I've seen it used both ways.


----------



## cubekid57 (May 30, 2015)

Sweet! I will be there!


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 30, 2015)

I may make an appearance.


----------



## CubingLegacy (Jun 2, 2015)

sweet mother of biscuits ill be there 
thanks for making another event cause i wasnt able to goto peach state


----------



## CubingLegacy (Jun 2, 2015)

i have a question will it cost to do any additional events like 2x2 and 4x4?


----------



## Torch (Jun 2, 2015)

CubingLegacy said:


> i have a question will it cost to do any additional events like 2x2 and 4x4?



Nope! It's a flat rate of $25 no matter how many events you sign up for.


----------



## CubingLegacy (Jun 3, 2015)

thanks again


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 3, 2015)

Torch said:


> Is this of the "I agree with you" variety, or the "I want evidence if you edit your post later" variety? I've seen it used both ways.



This is the "THIS MAN SPEAKS THE TRUTH" in a rant-y kind of way (as in: why don't more people who want certain events stop complaining and organize their own competition).


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 4, 2015)

I will not be there.
The rest of you guys have fun!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 12, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> I will not be there.
> The rest of you guys have fun!



Oh. ._.

Also, I have registered for le competition! I won't have much of a break after Nationals!


----------



## biscuit (Jun 13, 2015)

Dang it. I'm holding a comp that week end too. I thought that since it's a week after nats I'd get the week end to my self. Ohh well. I would have had it announced already if my contact for the venue wasn't so slow. Should be able to announce it tomorrow.


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 13, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Oh. ._.



What? :confused:


----------



## Laura O (Jun 14, 2015)

I will probably be there. 

Any recommendations for a good hotel?


----------



## Torch (Jun 15, 2015)

Laura O said:


> I will probably be there.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good hotel?



Well, I don't know too mush about Atlanta hotels (since I live near Atlanta) but I'll try my best to help.

Basically, if you're willing to spend a lot of money, any hotel near the venue will be good (though it looks like a lot of them are fully booked for that weekend). 

If you need somewhere cheaper, I'd recommend looking for somewhere near a MARTA station, so you can ride the train to the competition (and then, I assume, to the airport).


----------



## Laura O (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for your answer.

I just booked a hotel room in the city center - one of the few hotels not booked out and for less than 200 USD. 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 16, 2015)

Meh goals before the competition:
I want a PB before the comp in every event I'm competing in. sub-20 on 3x3, sub-2.25 on 2x2, sub 2:15 on 4x4, sub-6 on 5x5, another sub-5 in Mega, sub-2.5 in Pyra, sub-8 in 6x6, sub-1:30 in OH, sub-20 in Clock, and sub-45 in SQ1. I also want to average sub-35 in 3x3, and scrounge up enough money for a good 5x5. (My only 5x5 is Rubik's Brand lol)


----------



## LyrikTech (Jun 22, 2015)

I happen to be visiting my grandparents! I'm all the way from washington state!


----------



## dboeren (Jun 25, 2015)

I've never been to a cubing competition before but since this is right in town for me... A couple questions though.

1. Is there any entry fee for spectators? (I assume not but always good to check)
2. Will there be vendors there selling cubes, lube, etc...? (it would be great to be able to try different cubes rather than buying blind)
3. How long would you expect the event to last?

Thanks!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 25, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I've never been to a cubing competition before but since this is right in town for me... A couple questions though.
> 
> 1. Is there any entry fee for spectators? (I assume not but always good to check)
> 2. Will there be vendors there selling cubes, lube, etc...? (it would be great to be able to try different cubes rather than buying blind)
> ...



1) Free
2) Not at this time (that I'm aware of), but that doesn't mean that won't change. Generally, people trade/sell puzzles at most competitions, so if you're really looking for a puzzle, I'm sure you can find one if you ask around.
3) The schedule page exists for a reason


----------



## dboeren (Jun 25, 2015)

OK, I found the schedule page now - thanks.


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I've never been to a cubing competition before.


Well, if you're ever nervous at the competition, just act like it's a regular solve. That works for me. But don't touch the cube until the judge says it's okay. Don't forget to have fun!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 27, 2015)

I just listen to music.


----------



## Torch (Jun 27, 2015)

FatBoyXPC said:


> 1) Free
> 2) Not at this time (that I'm aware of), but that doesn't mean that won't change. Generally, people trade/sell puzzles at most competitions, so if you're really looking for a puzzle, I'm sure you can find one if you ask around.
> 3) The schedule page exists for a reason



There is actually a chance the Cubicle will be there.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jun 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> There is actually a chance the Cubicle will be there.



Woah there is!?


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> There is actually a chance the Cubicle will be there.



Ooohh, shiny! I wanted an excuse to get that MoZhi 1x2x2. xD


----------



## Torch (Jun 28, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Woah there is!?



Don't get your hopes up too much. It's only a possibility at this point.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 8, 2015)

1 month left!
Hype.
*Hype.*
*HYPE.*


----------



## dboeren (Jul 8, 2015)

Torch said:


> There is actually a chance the Cubicle will be there.



If they are, I'll definitely buy some stuff. Fingers crossed...


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 12, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Meh goals before the competition:
> I want a PB before the comp in every event I'm competing in. sub-20 on 3x3, sub-2.25 on 2x2, sub 2:15 on 4x4, sub-6 on 5x5, another sub-5 in Mega, sub-2.5 in Pyra, sub-8 in 6x6, sub-1:30 in OH, sub-20 in Clock, and sub-45 in SQ1. I also want to average sub-35 in 3x3, and scrounge up enough money for a good 5x5. (My only 5x5 is Rubik's Brand lol)



Just an update: 3x3 single: Check. 2x2 single: Yep. 4x4 single: sub-2! 5x5 single: I did it twice. Mega sing.: Sub-5? I've got sub-4. Pyra S.: Sort of? 6x6 S.: 7:13. OH S.: Almost sub-1. Clock S.: Pffft. 13.03. SQ1 S.: lol sub-40. 3x3 avg: Lol I have a completely sub-30 ao5. And I just ordered the SS 5x5. I know this isn't the Accomplishment thread, I just thought I'd update.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 20, 2015)

Torch said:


> There is actually a chance the Cubicle will be there.



Any more word on this? I've been thinking of placing an order, but if they will be at the competition I'll just buy in person.


----------



## Torch (Jul 21, 2015)

dboeren said:


> Any more word on this? I've been thinking of placing an order, but if they will be at the competition I'll just buy in person.



No word yet, sorry. If I were you, I would probably just make the order.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just signed up! This will be my first competition in over 4 years, so I am excited and nervous.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't wait for this competition! My average went down over 10 seconds since Peach State, and it's gonna be fun.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jul 26, 2015)

How did I go all summer without seeing this???


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2015)

Will there be a Cubecomps for this?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 2, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Will there be a Cubecomps for this?



Yes, why wouldn't there be?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 2, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> Yes, why wouldn't there be?


Because it's not listed on Cubecomps.com


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 2, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Because it's not listed on Cubecomps.com



Oh wow, you're right. I'm sure it will be up soon.


----------



## Torch (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, the cubecomps will be up by the time of the competition.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 3, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Because it's not listed on Cubecomps.com



Yes, the competition is now up on the list.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 3, 2015)

The hype is real


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 5, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> The hype is real



Lel yes


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> Nope! It's a flat rate of $25 no matter how many events you sign up for.



If that's the case, is it possible that you can add me to compete in 4x4, or is it too late? Either way, thank you in advance. If it is possible, then PM me and I'll tell you who I am and proof, if at all necessary.


----------



## Torch (Aug 5, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> If that's the case, is it possible that you can add me to compete in 4x4, or is it too late? Either way, thank you in advance. If it is possible, then PM me and I'll tell you who I am and proof, if at all necessary.



No problem! I've added you. Be aware that the cutoffs may be slightly lowered from what's currently posted on the site.

Also, anyone up for 6 PM Friday precomp meetup at CNN Center food court?


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 5, 2015)

Torch said:


> No problem! I've added you. Be aware that the cutoffs may be slightly lowered from what's currently posted on the site.
> 
> Also, anyone up for 6 PM Friday precomp meetup at CNN Center food court?



Noooooo not the 4x4 cutoff D:
Also, I'm probably not going to go on Friday, but we'll see.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 6, 2015)

Torch said:


> Also, anyone up for 6 PM Friday precomp meetup at CNN Center food court?



It's a pretty low chance I will be there, what information will the meetup consist of?


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2015)

b0ssGuy23 said:


> It's a pretty low chance I will be there, what information will the meetup consist of?



Just a normal cubing meetup; get together, cube for a couple hours. It's probably not going to happen since no one's interested.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe we could do like a Google Hangout or Skype session?


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 6, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Maybe we could do like a Google Hangout or Skype session?



That sounds much better.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 7, 2015)

yea id be down with that.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 7, 2015)

Well darn, I would've actually been there in person.

I'll see y'all on Saturday!


----------



## Torch (Aug 7, 2015)

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCMENT:

We will have a walk-in competitor waitlist. If you did not register online, you can be put on the waitlist and take the spot of a competitor who did not show up. Waitlist registration will open at 9:00 along with check-in. Walk-in competitors must pay a $30 registration fee.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 7, 2015)

Hype is happening so much right now  I can smell the preparation from here.


----------



## Torch (Aug 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Hype is happening so much right now  I can smell the preparation from here.



It's probably just the smoke off my printer from printing out 88 pages of scorecards


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 8, 2015)

Torch said:


> It's probably just the smoke off my printer from printing out 88 pages of scorecards



That's still preparation! Also, how many scorecards were on each page? You should need 290 scorecards, and then another 10 extra just in case, so around 3 or 4 per page? Yes, I wasted my time doing that math


----------



## Torch (Aug 8, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> That's still preparation! Also, how many scorecards were on each page? You should need 290 scorecards, and then another 10 extra just in case, so around 3 or 4 per page? Yes, I wasted my time doing that math



4 per page. The 88 didn't include the pages of extra blank ones.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't wait for tomorrow! The hype is *REAL*.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 8, 2015)

Torch said:


> Be aware that the cutoffs may be slightly lowered from what's currently posted on the site.



I have been improving like crazy on 4x4, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2015)

Totally random, but does someone have a small table tripod I could use to videotape my solves (DSLR)? My regular tripod is too big to put on the table.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm going for the sweep.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 8, 2015)

This was a great competition. I had a bunch of fun, and imo, this was better then Peach State. If you were wondering how I did, here are the results in a few words:

2x2: Quite good. I got a 6.62 average, and I was very close to making finals. 

3x3: Very disappointing. I got a DNF average of 5, and this was a little devastating, considering this is the event I cared the most about. 

4x4: Great. All I wanted was to make the cutoff, and when I completed my first solve, I had no nope. But when the judge (That was Ray) lifted the cover, I knew I had a chance. I ended up getting double parity, but I made the cutoff by 10 seconds. I also got a all around PB of 1:22.18, and the average was 1:40.51.

Pyraminx: Not so great. I got a counting 19, and the average was 14.34. 

All we can do now is cross our fingers that Ray will organize another comp for us.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 8, 2015)

EDIT: Nevermind. I found it.


----------



## Torch (Aug 9, 2015)

First off, I'd like to thank all our staff, and everyone who helped judge. I absolutely could not have done this without you.

My results:

2x2 was okay. I still had a chance at sub-4 average in round 1, but the last solve was 4.46 

3x3 was pretty bad. The only bright spot was my 10.96 single.



> All we can do now is cross our fingers that Ray will organize another comp for us.


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 9, 2015)

My results:
2x2: Yey, two 4 singles.
3x3: SO CLOSE to sub-30 average. At least I had a 23 single.
4x4: i cri evri tiem ;-;
5x5: Y U HEFF GO DOWN CUTOFF
Pyra: 5th place. OH. MY. MOYU. But the third and fourth solves were a bit disappointing.
So yeah. Great comp, Ray! You have now organized 2/3 of the comps I've been to. And you're pretty good at it


----------



## JackJ (Aug 9, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm going for the sweep.


Lol Chris


----------



## Laura O (Aug 9, 2015)

Just arrived in Omaha, terribly tired, but I need to post this: I had a great time in Atlanta. Thanks to everyone who contributed to this.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 10, 2015)

So wait, when are we supposed to get the Cubicle cards?


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> So wait, when are we supposed to get the Cubicle cards?



They didn't show up before the competition. I'm trying to get in contact with the Cubicle to get codes to email to the winners.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> They didn't show up before the competition. I'm trying to get in contact with the Cubicle to get codes to email to the winners.



Sounds good


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you know why the results aren't up on the WCA website yet?

(Trying to make this not sound like a complaint... :I)


----------



## DanpHan (Aug 10, 2015)

Hope you guys had a good time! Grats to David for winning, Chris for being nub, and Ray for being awesome and organizing it! (and my mom for having work so I couldn't go )

@YouCubing Sometimes the results take some time, be patient


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 10, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Hope you guys had a good time! Grats to David for winning, Chris for being nub, and Ray for being awesome and organizing it! (and my mom for having work so I couldn't go )
> 
> @YouCubing Sometimes the results take some time, be patient



I failed so unbelievably hard lol. Guess that's what I get for running my mouth


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> They didn't show up before the competition. I'm trying to get in contact with the Cubicle to get codes to email to the winners.


Is it 1st for all events and podium for 3x3?

This is kind of late, but thanks to Ray and all the other people involved for this competition. I had a great time! I still wish my 2x2 average was sub-3, but I guess that is an indication that I should learn CLL. No more Ortega for me. The last solve in the final round of 2x2 was so nice; I'm surprised not many other people saw the nice solution. 

I also exceeded my expectations for 3x3 and got 2 sub-10 singles in the finals. The counting 11.7x killed the average though. I failed at 4x4 and Pyraminx badly and I never do 5x5, yet I set my actual PB single.


----------



## Torch (Aug 10, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Do you know why the results aren't up on the WCA website yet?
> 
> (Trying to make this not sound like a complaint... :I)



Results usually take longer than this. Peach State was abnormally fast.



cuberkid10 said:


> Is it 1st for all events and podium for 3x3?



Yes.

Also, congrats on beating Andrew's GA state record 3x3 average! It had been 10.87 for over 5 years.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Aug 10, 2015)

Woooo I made a ton of pbs!! 
I'm still pissed about getting 4th place tho in 2x2 finals


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 10, 2015)

Torch said:


> Also, congrats on beating Andrew's GA state record 3x3 average! It had been 10.87 for over 5 years.



Woah, I did? I thought David Ludwig was from Georgia though?



ElectroCuberZZ said:


> I'm still pissed about getting 4th place tho in 2x2 finals



I feel the same about 4x4


----------



## Torch (Aug 11, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> Woah, I did? I thought David Ludwig was from Georgia though?




Hmm, I thought he was from Tennessee. Either way, you're still ahead of Andrew!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 11, 2015)

Torch said:


> Hmm, I thought he was from Tennessee. Either way, you're still ahead of Andrew!


Oh really? I actually have no idea. I just assumed because he was also at Peach State. He's not on the competitor map. 

And yeah, it's crazy to think that I'm now ahead of Andrew. When I first met him back in 2010, I never would have thought I would come anywhere close to his speed!


----------



## Torch (Aug 14, 2015)

Results are up.

I still haven't heard anything from the Cubicle. I *will* find some prizes for the winners if I can't get Cubicle cards.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> Results are up.
> 
> I still haven't heard anything from the Cubicle. I *will* find some prizes for the winners if I can't get Cubicle cards.



Give them a little as they are backed up after nats. They will responded I'm sure.


----------

